# Hello from the bowels of exotic Texas



## Brian2112 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi guys!
It was very gracious of the mods to let me in here! I appreciate it very much!
Some of you may already know me as the less than mediocre talent with a predilection for obnoxiousness. I'm an old prog rock head Berklee grad who shouldn't be alowed to have nice toys but I do and I like to make loud noises. 
Seriously, I'm very glad to be among you!
Brian


----------



## AmbientMile (Sep 4, 2016)

Where in Texas are you? Oh, and Welcome!!!


----------



## Farkle (Sep 4, 2016)

Welcome, Brian! And, great reference to Canada's greatest export, Rush! 

Mike


----------



## Brian2112 (Sep 4, 2016)

AmbientMile said:


> Where in Texas are you? Oh, and Welcome!!!


Thank you!
I'm from Houston, I now live in the great cultural Mecca of Corpus Christi. and you?


----------



## AmbientMile (Sep 4, 2016)

Brian2112 said:


> Thank you!
> I'm from Houston, I now live in the great cultural Mecca of Corpus Christi. and you?



East Texas near Longview.


----------



## higgs (Sep 4, 2016)

Welcome! Houston born here as well. Just moved to CA from Austin recently - TX represent! This is the best forum on the internet.


----------

